# Super II parts on the blue header card



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I am making a display of Super II parts on a rack. I need the following part numbers if anyone has them. #8553 quadralam and gear plate/#8554 19T crown gear/#8558 rear tires mounted/#8568 front tires mounted. I have blue/yellow magnets NOS to trade or other parts on blue header cards. What youse guys got?? I know about eBay. nuttin dere!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Let me see what I have Bob .I have a big box of NOS Super II around somewhere. Any pics of what you need??


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Joe, hope you are doing well. No pix, I don't have them, remember. Go by the part numbers and email me if anything pops up.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Bob---Can't help you out, but the *Blue Header* term is unfamiliar to me...

Do you have a photo showing what that is*?*...

Would the *Blue Header* have been for display on a retail merchandiser*?*...

Have some SuperII parts packs here that had 1300 series numbers on them...
Wholesale parts bin #'s *?*...

One pack had front*/*rear wheels*/*tires(mounted), axles and a hex wrench, I think... There was one other part in there... A gear, maybe*?*...

Just wonderin'---Thanks---John
.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is a sampling of my Super II display with blue header carded parts.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

mr_aurora said:


> Here is a sampling of my Super II display with blue header carded parts.


Thanks for the pic, Bob...

Have nothing that looks like that packaging---John


The 1300 #'s I have may just be localized store re-numbering*/*re-packaging...
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some blue header parts and will check them tomorrow for the specific items you require.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have ....
8568 O ring front tires on front wheels (1 pair) mounted on axle $1.25.
8558 mounted and trued tires with screws and wrench $2.75. bag is ripped, contents complete, header in great condition. staple could be pulled carefully and bag replaced.

I have dozens of magnets, one complete card.
I have one arm on blister with orange card no ID anywhere.
my supply is diminishing.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Al, if we can take this to email I am interested in some of your items [email protected] thanks


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Even if he doesn't have the items currently listed, mrvengeance77 (ebay) has a load of Super II stuff. Perhaps you can send him a message on eBay to see what he has.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

mr_aurora said:


> Here is a sampling of my Super II display with blue header carded parts.


Are the white and blue cars in your display real?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry Bob. After I got home from my hotel stay,lol now my stepfather is an the hospital. I haven't had a chance to look yet but will tonite.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Are the white and blue cars in your display real?

Yes they are the real deal, never released but right from a former Aurora employee a while ago. 

-Bob


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

mr_aurora said:


> Are the white and blue cars in your display real?
> 
> Yes they are the real deal, never released but right from a former Aurora employee a while ago.
> 
> -Bob


I should have assumed so, but needed to ask nonetheless. If anyone had the real deal, it would be you. Can you post some better pics?

Great thing you are doing there assembling all of the Super II items. When are you going to open up a museum?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Bob;

Can we get a little better picture, or more pictures of the display please? Very cool my friend!

Tom


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Tom, part of the allure is not showing a close up so people think the stuff is real. It's just empty bags on a rack and cars I painted with a brush and some Testors paints.

Just kidding, my photo space is limited on hobbytalk so I delete and add when practical. Yeah, I know photobucket and such but those vehicles are not my bag...........

I like to leave 'em wanting more.........


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

mr_aurora said:


> Tom, part of the allure is not showing a close up so people think the stuff is real. It's just empty bags on a rack and cars I painted with a brush and some Testors paints.
> 
> Just kidding, my photo space is limited on hobbytalk so I delete and add when practical. Yeah, I know photobucket and such but those vehicles are not my bag...........
> 
> I like to leave 'em wanting more.........


   :thumbsup:

Right in buddy! You could e-mail one to me if you get the chance. It's very cool! That way I can show it to Warren and tell him I actually own it. 

Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bob. Ok I found my Super II stash .Did you locate any of what you needed? If so, what do you still need?? I have quite a little stash lol. Surprise surprise !!


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I have the 8568 Front Tires Mounted on Axle and
I have a 8553 Quadralam/Gear Plate card/bag without the Quadralam/Gear Plate. This is, the bag has a cut in it. The armature/plate has been removed. You can put another arm/plate in it.

Can you help me with this insert?


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)




----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I would be interested in those 2 super 2 pieces. email me a price. The hot rod box looks right. They came in sets like that sometimes and sold separately with that type card.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

What I meant was that I need one of those inserts. Do you have any?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh.......... sorry, no.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*THANKS GUYS and a GAL!*

I would like to thank Al Pink, Ron and Chris Sklenar, Dave Lockwood, and George Warner for graciously helping me complete my Super II display as I can now say I have all the blue header carded parts....that I know about...
Anyone I missed, sorry but thank you too.... what a great hobby I am fortunate to be a part of. Bob Beers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my pleasure to be of assistance, you are entirely welcome.
it seemed like the thing to do considering the few vacancies on the display.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

How about a final picture of the display Bob. Thanks in advance for the pic.


----------

